# Merckx LXM headset?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got a LXM frame & and tried reg. hiddenset & also a Campy h-set I took off my other Leader aluminun merckx,problem is the top of the headtube has a shallow depth ,anyone know which h-set works with these frames ,maybe Fsa ?


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

did some research & found the headset,its a FSA CE integrated,you can get the CE plus (same but has a carbon topcap) fits perfect ,you just gotta "slight tap" in the top bearing ,theres usually a few carbon burrs ,the top bearing should stick out a few mm & the top cap covers but doesnt hit the top of the headtube,no need for the expensive campy stuff,had my bike store order & get it in 1-day for $40.


----------



## ROVALROD (Apr 11, 2013)

View attachment 278807


vette said:


> Just got a LXM frame & and tried reg. hiddenset & also a Campy h-set I took off my other Leader aluminun merckx,problem is the top of the headtube has a shallow depth ,anyone know which h-set works with these frames ,maybe Fsa ?


Hi there, If you bike is the same then all you need is a standard integrated FSA headset, I had a bit of bother with the top bearing but I used a small honing tool to clean up the inside seat, I did loose a bit of the outer gelcoat on the rim, very fragile and poor construction. I cut a sticker to hide the tiny crack which I would be the only one to notice anyway.
By this time I am sure you have one sorted out so all the best anyway
Cheers
Rod


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

yeh its been done ,gotta say compared to the other Merckx bikes I have & had ,I have 6 roadbikes ,I got a caad 10 just before the Merckx ,the merckx is the bike Ive been lookin for a loooong time ,compared to my other Merckxs this one is much quicker steering just what Ive been lookin for ,it rides smooth ,its perfect,I have DA 7900 on there but was thinkin bout putting on Ultegra Di-2 ,ebay has a full kit for 1199. shipped,again this is an awesome bike ,it feels like a Formula one compared to my others.


----------

